# What is a good camera?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure if this camera is any good, but I have been looking for one as well. These are what I found.

http://www.buy.com/prod/kodak-easys...q/listingid/80955870/loc/33409/213779149.html

and

http://www.buy.com/prod/nikon-coolp...q/listingid/74519845/loc/33409/210735940.html

Keep in mind, I have no idea if these are good


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

I've got a Nikon coolpix S620, great little pocket camera that takes very nice pics... 

And, unlike my Canon 10D, it fits in my pocket


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

i like canon or nikon. they have a nice digi 10 or 12mp for around that budget there is one thats also waterproof more cash though. ive seen its underwater pics there nice. wish i would have known about that one befor i got mine it does have a good macro fucntion . after my slr canon bit the dust im much happier with the smaller size of my digi with same mp and with no maintenance to see if everything is working properly and clean. i got mine at costco for 150 for a 10mp just see whos got sales going on.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I got the kodak easyshare. its the most expensive one that they sell and it isnt worth a handful of dead plants. enough said.


----------



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

NIkon all the way DSLR


----------



## Erloas (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got a canon powershot (don't know exactly which version off-hand, its about 1-2 years old) that was in the $100-150 range. It does a pretty good job, but for any close range pictures you really just have to manually focus or it will never focus on the right point. Once you learn the camera it can take some pretty good pictures though.

However, for good close shots of smaller things you just can't beat (or even get close) to a DSLR using a point-and-shoot. I've actually been thinking about upgrading because it seems about 80% of the pictures I take are of things the point-and-shoots simply aren't designed to do. Especially if you want to take pictures of fish that are moving where you can't manually focus on them and you need faster exposure times.

If you're primary use is also going to be of a lot of smaller objects you are much better off waiting until you can get a decent DSLR then getting a point-and-shoot that isn't going to do what you want it to.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I JUST got a olympus stylus 7010, and i LOVE it, it has a macro and a super macro setting for those tiny baby shrimp  You have so many different options and settings its great. One of my favorite things is the panorama shot setting where it lines up each of the 3 shots you take and fuses them together, obviously not that necessary for aquariums, unless you have a some what larger one but whatever. Its also great for point and shooting outside of the aquarium world. I highly recommend it!. It is closer to 200 bux though :/ well worth the extra 50 though. Here are a few macro shots if you'd like to see: 




























Good luck choosing! Hope i could help!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

AlexXx said:


> I JUST got a olympus stylus 7010, and i LOVE it, it has a macro and a super macro setting for those tiny baby shrimp  You have so many different options and settings its great. One of my favorite things is the panorama shot setting where it lines up each of the 3 shots you take and fuses them together, obviously not that necessary for aquariums, unless you have a some what larger one but whatever. Its also great for point and shooting outside of the aquarium world. I highly recommend it!. It is closer to 200 bux though :/ well worth the extra 50 though. Here are a few macro shots if you'd like to see


I found one for $140.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright, I'll keep those in mind! I can only buy from Amazon though, cuz they sent me a gift certificate for Amazon for my bday.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

IMO you can't go too wrong with either Canon or Nikon. But in this ~ price range also check out the Lumix series.

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC-FS15-Digital-Stabilized-Silver/dp/B001QFZM7E

I find that often it isn't the camera that creates bad pictures. :wink: If you understand the basics of exposure and focusing even older and low end models can yield nice results.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Dang 140! Luckily i only payed about 100 for mine although it was 200, i had a camera from x-mas that was malfunctioning and got store credit, so ya.... but thats a deal for a great camera.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Does the camera linked above have a manual focus mode? That's really where all three of mine fail when it comes to taking tank pictures.

SteveU


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you are referring to the Lumix, then no, there is no manual focusing on a camera like this. However, it allows to (auto)focus as close as 3 cm from the lens  and has something called AF tracking for moving objects.

For macro shots, it comes really down to taking your time, using a larger f-stop for more depth of field, and critically evaluating where the focus should be.

For full tank shots, using a tripod, it might be necessary to lock the autofocus on a detail with higher contrast, then swivel the camera to the final position. Again, rather than pushing that button as quick as possible it pays to take time, make sure the AF is locked correctly (something positioned in the first 1/3 of the tank rather than the front glass or background).

There is no manual exposure control either, but you have exposure compensation. If you are an imaging enthusiast and want all the manual stuff you have to step up in the price range a bit.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I have an older Olympus that has manual modes and manual focus. Problem is it writes to mini CD's that are a pain to deal with since you have to process the info before you can transfer it and then ready the CD once it's back in the camera.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Yea, I think I'm gonna save the $100 and sell my textbooks and hopefully get something that is better. Probably still won't be a DSLR, but maybe P&S with some manual features.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

*For convenience and reliable result - the high end Canon and Nikon deliver great macro shots.*


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Macro capabilities are the challenge in taking aquarium pics. FEW cameras that have Macro capability are really adequate. Manual focus capability is nice too, but uncommon in pocket cameras. 

I have a pair of Canon's that are truly great cameras. The expensive, long-zoom model is not good for aquarium pictures as the big lense macro just isn't good enough. The older, average model is great.

So my advice is avoid high-zoom cameras. Macro or not, they are likely to fall short. Go with a recommendation of a camera that does the job and with examples of pictures that you like...tripod helps too. You can't expect "Macro" to really work well on the average camera.

ALexXs's pictures look really good to me!


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

What do you guys think of this camera:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...ategoryid=144&modelid=18329#ModelTechSpecsAct


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

i cant wait to sell my books!


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

The Nikon Coolpix P60 may be a good option for you, it offers manual and automatic controls, vibration reduction and works well in high ISO(low lighting). Megapixels dont mean much unless your printing out large prints, the camera is an 8.1MP so its definatly not slacking. I found a couple on amazon for under your $150 budget 

Nikon makes some of the best lenses out there, and for P&S cameras theirs are probably some of the highest quality you can get. Best of luck on whatever you decide on!


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I have the Canon SX200IS. It is a great camera. HD video capability is great, inability to zoom during video is its only drawback. 

I have struggled with it for aquarium photography though. The macro just doesn't seem to focus close enough. Not too bad at the widest angle. It does have a manual focus option which I haven't figured out yet.

Great camera in every way, but may not be best for aquarium shots. May be more me though. 

I'd ck the macro min focus distance conpared to other cameras that you're looking at. that may tell you something.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

As usual, everyone will chime in and recommend the camera that they currently own. :smile:

Here is what I would do if I wanted a good, no, great camera at a great price.

I would take my old, broken Powershot G2 (one can find those for very little money on famous auction sites too) and trade it via Canons Loyalty Program against the Powershot G11.

Now that's more camera than you will be able to digest right away, but you can learn as you go, and honestly, you will most likely shoot better pictures than with a DSLR. The smaller sensor gives us more depth of field, and the camera has more bells and whistles than an entry DSLRs.


----------



## RiverWatcher (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the Cannon SX200is. I think it is a great camera for the majority of the shooting I do. The macro function is so good that I can focus on the dust on my lens. It might not be super easy to take aquarium photos, but it gives you a ton of manual options, so you can eventually get the right setting with some practice. The manual options will help you go from a point and shooter to being able to shoot dSLR with ease. I think the 12x zoom is nice too, and now I never carry binoculars when I go hiking.


----------



## NoRemorse76 (Feb 19, 2010)

I would definitely pursue a Nikon for that price range. The Canon lines are acceptable, but I think Nikon has really done well all around. You may be able to cash in on a good refurb or demo camera at a local electronics store. Commonly people return cameras non defective because they just don't end up liking it for one reason or another. Personally I favor the Sony series at home only because it is cake to swap the files between a PSP and the camera for viewing on trips, etc.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Borrow another $25 bucks from somebody and get the Canon SD780. It's tiny, takes amazing photos, has 720p video and has an "aquarium" setting specifically for taking pics of your tank.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Decisions, decisions, decisions. If you had a choice would you guys prefer a camera with manual controls with decent image quality or a camera with no manuals but supposed better image quality?






Franzi said:


> Borrow another $25 bucks from somebody and get the Canon SD780. It's tiny, takes amazing photos, has 720p video and has an "aquarium" setting specifically for taking pics of your tank.


My dad has that one. I do like it, but I wanted to try something different. Like manual controls, wide lens, longer optical zoom, or being better overall xD 

Omg, I think I'm just being too picky that is why I am having so much trouble deciding which one I want. Ugh, eeny meeny mighty moe <_<.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't own this camera but I was looking at it earlier.
the canon powershot sx1 IS
http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wc..._keyword=powershot sx1&utm_campaign=PowerShot

Pretty good zooms and you can shoot video with it too. You can shoot your fish swimming around. And it comes with remote control which is pretty cool. One downside is it doesn't have any lens accessories yet.


----------



## Kingsfan (Mar 9, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> Decisions, decisions, decisions. If you had a choice would you guys prefer a camera with manual controls with decent image quality or a camera with no manuals but supposed better image quality?



Won't the manual controls give you better image quality if you know how to use them? Speaking of cameras, I just picked up a Canon S90 to replace my SX110. Actually I discovered it browsing the cameras on the link you posted earlier so I thank you for making me want another camera.

Here's a shot of my new S90 taken by the old SX110...









and here's a shot of the old SX110 taken by the new S90...










Just so you get an idea of quality between the 2. The price difference is about $175 tho. Plus the SX110 has been replaced by the SX120 now and that's going for about $200 I think. Hope that helps you a little.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally I own a Canon Powershot A590 and when I call in for the "extended warranty" by OfficeMax I won't be replacing it with another Canon with the check they send.

My previous camera was an olympus and took beatiful pictures all the time. It was one of those SP series that is basically an SLR without the interchangable lens. I will be going back to those. It just isn't worth the headache with the canon, trying to get all the settings right, consistently bad pictures, etc... And forget about motion....


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Eden,

Check out cnet.com. They review all kinds of electronics (reviews from both the editor and from owners of the product). I personally use their reviews for all of my electronic purchases and haven't been disappointed yet.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a Panasonic Lumix and it *sucks*. I am quite good at taking pictures (at least with my old Minolta I was), but with the Lumix it takes me 40 pictures of my shrimp to get 2 usable ones that are not completely blurred... The Minolta I had took excellent Macro images and this one... Also any low light pictures are grainy, and it takes several seconds for the screen to come back on after you take a picture.

I have tried adjusting all kinds of stuff on that camera to no avail. I hate it and need to get something else. I also have a Panasonic camcorder - sucks as well.


----------



## James A (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi..!!
8.1 mega pixels. its 100 dollars cheaper than the one from target and its better and more equipped..


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohhh.... old thread... anyways I ended up getting the Canon Powershot SX200IS since then.


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Nikon Coolpix s3000, i get great detail with my shots


----------

